# Buck Rogers Series Being Developed



## Vince W (Jan 29, 2021)

Something to keep an eye on.
George Clooney Joins 'Buck Rogers' Series for Legendary


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Something to keep an eye on.
> George Clooney Joins 'Buck Rogers' Series for Legendary



George Clooney as Buck Rodgers.  Actually , that could work.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 29, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Something to keep an eye on.
> George Clooney Joins 'Buck Rogers' Series for Legendary


Could be cool, though I can't help thinking someone younger would be more suitable.


----------



## Daysman (Jan 30, 2021)

Producer role only, it seems... though he'd make a good Zarkov.... hang on, that's the other Buster Crabbe serial... meh.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 30, 2021)

This is the problem. Clooney's chosen the wrong hero. He should be backing Flash Gordon then he could play Ming.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 30, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> Could be cool, though I can't help thinking someone younger would be more suitable.


Frankly, I can't see how it can work without Erin Grey. *sigh*


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 30, 2021)

Vince W said:


> This is the problem. Clooney's chosen the wrong hero. He should be backing Flash Gordon then he could play Ming.


Yes I'd love to see a new Flash Gordon series


----------



## Rodders (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm not a fan of big names as i think they can overcloud the movie or story. 

I think this has potential to be decent, especially if they go down the BSG route.


----------



## Narkalui (Feb 6, 2021)

It needs to be gritty, grim and violent as Captain Rip Van Winkle assists humanity in its desperate struggle for survival. I really want this to be unsuitable for children and idiots


----------

